# Let's talk turkey



## irbsad (Dec 5, 2012)

So...I have been feeding Kili turkey necks off and on for several months. Each time, she has loose stools so I stop for awhile. Anyone have any experience on how long and often (feeding) does it take for a mini-poodle's digestive system to settle down? The necks are about an inch and a half long and maybe two inches in diameter.

Thanks!


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

The necks are unseasoned and totally unenhanced right? Check the label and make sure that the sodium level isn't above 90 for the necks. Also, are you accounting for the neck and feeding her less food when you feed it? You could try chicken necks, they are smaller.


----------



## irbsad (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Yes, raw turkey necks...no flavorings of any kind. I do feed her a bit less...perhaps I have to do even less? She is a very active poodle and just transitioning out of puppy phase (14 months).
Unfortunately, my grocery story doesn't sell chicken necks...I am sure I will be able to find a butcher.
So---any ideas on length of time I should give for her digestive tract to get used to the necks?


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Kennedy didn't have to get used to the necks at all, and in raw feeding bone doesn't cause diarrhea as far as I know. It actually firms up the stool.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Are you sure it is the turkey necks and not something else? Turkey necks are mainly bone so usually they would firm up the stool. It may be she is allergic to turkey so perhaps try chicken necks. Most markets carry them so try a different market or a high quality pet food store. I buy skinless Bravo chicken necks. They come in a ten pound frozen block and I individually wrap them. They last me a while.


----------



## irbsad (Dec 5, 2012)

They are meaty turkey necks...so not all bone. I have read about a raw diet and thought the same thing---it would firm her stool. It may be that she is reacting to turkey---I will take a look at the bravo chicken necks, thanks!


----------

